# Shooting bored



## Hardwood66 (27 Jul 2012)

Made this today Nd it's bang on I think I should sell them  kinda based on the stanly with the move able fence


----------



## PhilM (27 Jul 2012)

Excellent!

Phil


----------



## Mark A (28 Jul 2012)

That's a good idea! Now I've got something to use my spare mitre gauge for.


----------



## johnwc812 (28 Jul 2012)

Hi
Excellent.
Possibly the cross piece of timber slightly sturdier,
and the cast mitre fence as far to the right as possible closer to the plane?
Minor criticisms, to a great idea.
Cheers John


----------



## Hardwood66 (28 Jul 2012)

Yea for the next one I will move it to the right, I'll give this one a beating for a while and I'll change out that wooden fence

Russ


----------

